# sensitive peach trees



## takeadoe (Jul 10, 2001)

This spring I had 2 peach trees (planted 30 feet from each other amongst some apple, cherry, and pear trees) up and die on the same day. The leaves wilted and it was downhill from there. I have 2 questions. First, I've heard that its a bad idea to plant another peach tree in the same spot (or close to it) where a peach tree died. Apparently, the cyanide in the roots is a problem. Anyone know if there is any validity to this? How about other fruit trees? Can I plop down a cherry tree into the same hole where the peach tree was? My second question was - should peach trees be any tougher to grow than apple and pear trees planted at the same site here in SE Ohio? Are they real sensitive to ph or some mineral in the soil. Would a soil test from the local extension office be worth $20?

As always, help is appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------

